# Diplomats Say Iran Removed Equipment



## froggy

APNewsBreak: Diplomats say Iran removed equipment - WBOC-TV 16, Delmarvas News Leader, FOX 21 -

Attempted coverup.


----------



## jillian

what did they do, slap a new by-line on one of judy miller's old stories getting the drums going for iraq?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Anyone with any common sense should suspect Iran is playing with developing a nuclear weapon. They are lying their asses off when they claim it's all for energy.


----------



## jillian

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone with any common sense should suspect Iran is playing with developing a nuclear weapon. They are lying their asses off when they claim it's all for energy.



oh..of course they are. i was referring to the article.


----------



## froggy

So i guess our troops will be dug in over there for years to come.


----------



## SFC Ollie

froggy said:


> So i guess our troops will be dug in over there for years to come.



You would think we almost have to. But who knows?


----------



## Neubarth

All I know is that I see no end of murders and attempted murders of Jews by the Satanic worshipping Islamics.

Anybody who has studied Iranian history knows that the northern Tribes of Israel (The Northern Kingdom) were transplanted to the northern valley areas of the Tigris and Euphrates rivers by the Assyrians. These lands were eventually taken over by the Babylonians and then the Medes (Kurds) and the Persians. Most of the Israelites ended up living in Persia (Iran) where they were very numerous.

They were a very intelligent people who were allowed to practice their religion by the Persian royalty. Those Jews developed a lot of the present day understandings of their religion. Their writings remain, but most of them disappeared from history.

Why? Simple, most of them were given the opportunity to convert to Islam starting 1400 years ago, and had their throats slit if they did not. So much for the people of the Book. Sometimes they were just attacked out of jealous rage and had their throats slit and were slowly beheaded in front of their wives and children just like Muhammet showed his murderous thieving followers in Medina when he first started raping and pillaging to support his band of thieves.

So many Jews were killed from successive generations that it is believed the number of beheaded come to over Nine Million. Luckily a very small number of Jews escaped. They are now referred to as Bukharan Jews. Most of them maintain that they are the descendants of the "Lost Tribes of Israel." If they think they are, it would be logical to assume that they know where they came from. They only number in the tens of thousands world wide, when they should have numbered in the Millions if they had not been killed in the Iranian Holocaust.


----------



## d'Anconia

SFC Ollie said:


> You would think we almost have to. But who knows?



Attack and kill a bunch of people to stop them from attacking and killing a bunch of people?

I'm not sure that's consistent reasoning. If you look at Iran-U.S. relations during the last 70 years, it mostly consists of us completely screwing up their country.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Damned if they do, damned if they don't.

Sounds like more war propaganda to me.


----------



## blu

Neubarth said:


> All I know is that I see no end of murders and attempted murders of Jews by the Satanic worshipping Islamics.
> 
> Anybody who has studied Iranian history knows that the northern Tribes of Israel (The Northern Kingdom) were transplanted to the northern valley areas of the Tigris and Euphrates rivers by the Assyrians. These lands were eventually taken over by the Babylonians and then the Medes (Kurds) and the Persians. Most of the Israelites ended up living in Persia (Iran) where they were very numerous.
> 
> They were a very intelligent people who were allowed to practice their religion by the Persian royalty. Those Jews developed a lot of the present day understandings of their religion. Their writings remain, but most of them disappeared from history.
> 
> Why? Simple, most of them were given the opportunity to convert to Islam starting 1400 years ago, and had their throats slit if they did not. So much for the people of the Book. Sometimes they were just attacked out of jealous rage and had their throats slit and were slowly beheaded in front of their wives and children just like Muhammet showed his murderous thieving followers in Medina when he first started raping and pillaging to support his band of thieves.
> 
> So many Jews were killed from successive generations that it is believed the number of beheaded come to over Nine Million. Luckily a very small number of Jews escaped. They are now referred to as Bukharan Jews. Most of them maintain that they are the descendants of the "Lost Tribes of Israel." If they think they are, it would be logical to assume that they know where they came from. They only number in the tens of thousands world wide, when they should have numbered in the Millions if they had not been killed in the Iranian Holocaust.



did this rant have a point? most countries that are now powerful had to genocide someone to get there


----------



## blu

is this where the government replaces all the Qs with Ns in the war propaganda?


----------



## R.C. Christian

The same kind of shit was espoused by the BA during the run up to the Iraq occupation. I guess you can actually fool simple minds most of the time.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone with any common sense should suspect Iran is playing with developing a nuclear weapon. They are lying their asses off when they claim it's all for energy.



how do you know that!? why Iran have to always lie and US always say truth? huh?



SFC Ollie said:


> You would think we almost have to. But who knows?



there is a reason US with all those troops around don't dare to do it...most likely you're high ups don't say a thing about it.but let me say it that if US attack iran,iran will easily seal Strait of Hormuz and 40% of world oil will be trapped in persian gulf.you can imagine what a chaos will world go through.it's one of the several reasons why they don't dare to attack iran.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Iranian_Gamer said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with any common sense should suspect Iran is playing with developing a nuclear weapon. They are lying their asses off when they claim it's all for energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that!? why Iran have to always lie and US always say truth? huh?
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think we almost have to. But who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a reason US with all those troops around don't dare to do it...most likely you're high ups don't say a thing about it.but let me say it that if US attack iran,iran will easily seal Strait of Hormuz and 40% of world oil will be trapped in persian gulf.you can imagine what a chaos will world go through.it's one of the several reasons why they don't dare to attack iran.
Click to expand...


One US Carrier group could easily keep the Straits of Hormuz open. And if I'm not mistaken we have about 6 groups available. With at least two of them already within striking distance of your pitiful Navy.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Damned if they do, damned if they don't.
> 
> Sounds like more war propaganda to me.



And that is all it is. The warhawks on this site will get their silly war. I hope they're ready for the consequences.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

R.C. Christian said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damned if they do, damned if they don't.
> 
> Sounds like more war propaganda to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all it is. The warhawks on this site will get their silly war. I hope they're ready for the consequences.
Click to expand...


The Democrats screamed for 4 years that Bush was gonna attack Iran. He never did. Now you retards are screaming Obama plans to attack Iran? OBAMA? REALLY? YOU ARE SERIOUS? Obama?


----------



## DiveCon

RetiredGySgt said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damned if they do, damned if they don't.
> 
> Sounds like more war propaganda to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all it is. The warhawks on this site will get their silly war. I hope they're ready for the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats screamed for 4 years that Bush was gonna attack Iran. He never did. Now you retards are screaming Obama plans to attack Iran? OBAMA? REALLY? YOU ARE SERIOUS? Obama?
Click to expand...

ya never know
he might do it if he's lagging in the polls


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

He upped the Afghan war and enacted sanctions on Iran.  Obama is no more a dove than Bush was.


----------



## SFC Ollie

R.C. Christian said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damned if they do, damned if they don't.
> 
> Sounds like more war propaganda to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all it is. The warhawks on this site will get their silly war. I hope they're ready for the consequences.
Click to expand...


No one wants a war, fool. But diplomacy hasn't worked with Iran in the past 30 years or so.


----------



## R.C. Christian

RetiredGySgt said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damned if they do, damned if they don't.
> 
> Sounds like more war propaganda to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all it is. The warhawks on this site will get their silly war. I hope they're ready for the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats screamed for 4 years that Bush was gonna attack Iran. He never did. Now you retards are screaming Obama plans to attack Iran? OBAMA? REALLY? YOU ARE SERIOUS? Obama?
Click to expand...


I'm really not exactly anti-war and I'm definitely not a democrat, but what you need to understand, and I can expand on this if you like, is that Iran, and Iraq were prefabricated by the intellectual foreign policy think tanks before Bush or Obama. Iraq was the first step to actually acheiving stability in the ME because it was the most secular and offered the fewest risks. The second goal was always Iran. Afghanistan was an unnecessary distraction and waste of resources that these foreign policy advisors didn't forsee, unfortunately, it was politically necessary and 9-11 sewed the seeds for Iraq. Because the draftees of this foreign policy sought "another pearl harbor" is why you see so many truthers running about the place claiming it was an inside job when it was really nothing more than a coincidence of history repeating itself. Further, there is really very little difference between Bush and Obama when it comes to foreign policy. They just needed Iraq first. Now that is done it's on to Iran. You don't get selected for president by rocking the boat. 

There are 2 foreign policy ways of thinking that are shaping Obama's decsions. You have the hawks, the Robert Kagan types who are gearing up for war, and you have the Zbigniew Brzezinski types that tried unsucessfully to topple the regime through internal means which did not work through the work of front organizations for George Soros etc. The hawks have won. Patraeus is a hawk and a student of Kagan among others. This media blitz about Iran day in a day out is further proof. 

You'll have your war soon so enjoy.


----------



## R.C. Christian

SFC Ollie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damned if they do, damned if they don't.
> 
> Sounds like more war propaganda to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all it is. The warhawks on this site will get their silly war. I hope they're ready for the consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one wants a war, fool. But diplomacy hasn't worked with Iran in the past 30 years or so.
Click to expand...


It's difficult to have diplomacy when you have absolutely no diplomatic ties. You should know this so who is the fool here? Like I said, I hope you are ready for the consequences. From where I sit I'm not sure the average American is. My rationale about why I don't think blasting on Iran is necessary would be wasted on you so I won't even bother with it. The decision has already been made and there is nothing stopping what's coming and after it's done nobody will ever know if it was really necessary or not.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> He upped the Afghan war and enacted sanctions on Iran.  Obama is no more a dove than Bush was.



I don't know why the can't figure that out. Precious brain space wasted on feeble partisan presumptions.


----------



## R.C. Christian

DiveCon said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is all it is. The warhawks on this site will get their silly war. I hope they're ready for the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats screamed for 4 years that Bush was gonna attack Iran. He never did. Now you retards are screaming Obama plans to attack Iran? OBAMA? REALLY? YOU ARE SERIOUS? Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya never know
> he might do it if he's lagging in the polls
Click to expand...


It wouldn't be the first October surprise.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

SFC Ollie said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with any common sense should suspect Iran is playing with developing a nuclear weapon. They are lying their asses off when they claim it's all for energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that!? why Iran have to always lie and US always say truth? huh?
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think we almost have to. But who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is a reason US with all those troops around don't dare to do it...most likely you're high ups don't say a thing about it.but let me say it that if US attack iran,iran will easily seal Strait of Hormuz and 40% of world oil will be trapped in persian gulf.you can imagine what a chaos will world go through.it's one of the several reasons why they don't dare to attack iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One US Carrier group could easily keep the Straits of Hormuz open. And if I'm not mistaken we have about 6 groups available. With at least two of them already within striking distance of your pitiful Navy.
Click to expand...


it's true you're navy is more powerful than us but pitiful!? are you serious?if our army is pitiful then why US and other countries so much afraid of their powers that spend billions of dollars for sanctions against iran!? huh?
and technology is not only option for success.for example Iran -iraq war.iraq equipped with most professional weapons of US an Soviet Union armies ( and of course support of all of the world)and couldn't come in iran borders for even 1 meter after 8 years of war.(and yes we didn't forget which helped iraq to murder Persian people).and in strait of hormuz iran have geographical advantage(most important factor in war)
and it seems you don't know a thing about persian people.most important reason that we could win against iraq is our PEOPLE.no matter what kind of government we have if war happen we will fight.we're not like afghans or arabs in iraq that can simply stand and watch foreign armies roaming in their country.it's true our government is so cruel(and i hate them for their policies) but we cannot just see someone from other country comes in our country and make Decision for our future.
anyway war with iran is not that simple.iran is so much bigger than iraq or afghanistan,have so much stronger army than iraq or afghanistan,have so much patriotic people than iraq or afghanistan,have more influence on world economy than iraq or afghanistan(note that with sealing strait of hormuz iran can cut 40% of world oil)

and you didn't explain about you're biased opinion about nuclear issue.please make it clear why iran have to lie.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Well there you have it folks. Looks like some iranian kid or perhaps a troll who would like some civil discourse on why he deserves to get bombed.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

R.C. Christian said:


> Well there you have it folks. Looks like some iranian kid or perhaps a troll who would like some civil discourse on why he deserves to get bombed.



you overrate you're self.calling me kid 

on this forum i saw lot of people have biased opinions about iran without any knowledge about our idealism.this government man over here always say americans wants war.we all making fun of them but when i see this people on this forum...they insult persian people,saying iran have to be bombed without any reason.seriously what does iran did to US that deserved to be bombed? huh? you can make fun of me but this will just show you're  common sense...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Iran's military would fall as fast as Iraq's did, And we could start tomorrow as long as we didn't care about occupation. But again, no one wants war.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

SFC Ollie said:


> Iran's military would fall as fast as Iraq's did, And we could start tomorrow as long as we didn't care about occupation. But again, no one wants war.



just irans active military(550000 men) is more than all of iraqs army(480000).besides iran have over 350000 reserve men and have over 11 Million basij force that can be used for support.over 100000 of basij is trained like military.over 135000 forces from IRGC(revolutionary guard) that have navy,air force and ground force of their own.I don't see any similarity in irans military power and iraqs military power.

it seems at least high ups from you're country wants war as they always say this.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sorry, don't remember anyone in the US Government saying that they want a war with Iran. Lucky for you.


----------



## blu

Iranian_Gamer said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks. Looks like some iranian kid or perhaps a troll who would like some civil discourse on why he deserves to get bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you overrate you're self.calling me kid
> 
> on this forum i saw lot of people have biased opinions about iran without any knowledge about our idealism.this government man over here always say americans wants war.we all making fun of them but when i see this people on this forum...they insult persian people,saying iran have to be bombed without any reason.seriously what does iran did to US that deserved to be bombed? huh? you can make fun of me but this will just show you're  common sense...
Click to expand...


the way your government treats women and the citizens stand by and let it happen is enough reason to bomb your entire country


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

blu said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks. Looks like some iranian kid or perhaps a troll who would like some civil discourse on why he deserves to get bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you overrate you're self.calling me kid
> 
> on this forum i saw lot of people have biased opinions about iran without any knowledge about our idealism.this government man over here always say americans wants war.we all making fun of them but when i see this people on this forum...they insult persian people,saying iran have to be bombed without any reason.seriously what does iran did to US that deserved to be bombed? huh? you can make fun of me but this will just show you're  common sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the way your government treats women and the citizens stand by and let it happen is enough reason to bomb your entire country
Click to expand...


yes i agree with you that our government is very cruel(you can know what side i am in iran just by seeing my ava and sig) but we _can _change it.nobody wants you're help(you're help is killing these women and citizen you spoke of so we don't want you're help)


----------



## blu

Iranian_Gamer said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> you overrate you're self.calling me kid
> 
> on this forum i saw lot of people have biased opinions about iran without any knowledge about our idealism.this government man over here always say americans wants war.we all making fun of them but when i see this people on this forum...they insult persian people,saying iran have to be bombed without any reason.seriously what does iran did to US that deserved to be bombed? huh? you can make fun of me but this will just show you're  common sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the way your government treats women and the citizens stand by and let it happen is enough reason to bomb your entire country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i agree with you that our government is very cruel(you can know what side i am in iran just by seeing my ava and sig) but we _can _change it.nobody wants you're help(you're help is killing these women and citizen you spoke of so we don't want you're help)
Click to expand...


you aren't going to change anything through voting and nothing is going to change until islam is removed from your government


----------



## blu

IamAnutJob can't help but make his country look stupid:

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad attacks Octopus Paul - Telegraph

"human perfection" lolololol


----------



## SFC Ollie

blu said:


> IamAnutJob can't help but make his country look stupid:
> 
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad attacks Octopus Paul - Telegraph
> 
> "human perfection" lolololol



Imajihad is the comic gift that never quits giving.


----------



## DiveCon

Iranian_Gamer said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> you overrate you're self.calling me kid
> 
> on this forum i saw lot of people have biased opinions about iran without any knowledge about our idealism.this government man over here always say americans wants war.we all making fun of them but when i see this people on this forum...they insult persian people,saying iran have to be bombed without any reason.seriously what does iran did to US that deserved to be bombed? huh? you can make fun of me but this will just show you're  common sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the way your government treats women and the citizens stand by and let it happen is enough reason to bomb your entire country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i agree with you that our government is very cruel(you can know what side i am in iran just by seeing my ava and sig) but we _can _change it.nobody wants you're help(you're help is killing these women and citizen you spoke of so we don't want you're help)
Click to expand...

if you dont get help, you will never get what you seek


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

DiveCon said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> the way your government treats women and the citizens stand by and let it happen is enough reason to bomb your entire country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i agree with you that our government is very cruel(you can know what side i am in iran just by seeing my ava and sig) but we _can _change it.nobody wants you're help(you're help is killing these women and citizen you spoke of so we don't want you're help)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont get help, you will never get what you seek
Click to expand...


just review iranian revolution in 1979 then you can get it.one of the important reasons that we can not change it soon is US.because US keep their armies around iran if we wanna do something they say "shut the fuck up you want weakening iran so that US can attack iran!?."
and they use these excuse for killing everyone in their path.and you have to have  balls to face them.you don't have any idea how cruel they can be.
Edit: don't misunderstand this.nobody says we want another revolution we just wanna skip some taboos from our government.another revolution will just bring chaos in our country.we're already have fastet rate of growing in science and technology in world and we don't want to ruin it.we already suffering from brain drains in iran(most drain brain in the world).we just wanna make our self clear to world and seek freedom step by step.


----------



## DiveCon

Iranian_Gamer said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i agree with you that our government is very cruel(you can know what side i am in iran just by seeing my ava and sig) but we _can _change it.nobody wants you're help(you're help is killing these women and citizen you spoke of so we don't want you're help)
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont get help, you will never get what you seek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just review iranian revolution in 1979 then you can get it.one of the important reasons that we can not change it soon is US.because US keep their armies around iran if we wanna do something they say "shut the fuck up you want weakening iran so that US can attack iran!?."
> and they use these excuse for killing everyone in their path.and you have to have  balls to face them.you don't have any idea how cruel they can be.
> Edit: don't misunderstand this.nobody says we want another revolution we just wanna skip some taboos from our government.another revolution will just bring chaos in our country.we're already have fastet rate of growing in science and technology in world and we don't want to ruin it.we already suffering from brain drains in iran(most drain brain in the world).we just wanna make our self clear to world and seek freedom step by step.
Click to expand...

sorry, but that's just INSANE
the US has nothing to do with what goes on inside your country and hasnt since 1979
if Carter had been a better president your country could have had a much better outcome than it had

and i have a clue for you
even WE had outside help to gain our freedom


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

DiveCon said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont get help, you will never get what you seek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just review iranian revolution in 1979 then you can get it.one of the important reasons that we can not change it soon is US.because US keep their armies around iran if we wanna do something they say "shut the fuck up you want weakening iran so that US can attack iran!?."
> and they use these excuse for killing everyone in their path.and you have to have  balls to face them.you don't have any idea how cruel they can be.
> Edit: don't misunderstand this.nobody says we want another revolution we just wanna skip some taboos from our government.another revolution will just bring chaos in our country.we're already have fastet rate of growing in science and technology in world and we don't want to ruin it.we already suffering from brain drains in iran(most drain brain in the world).we just wanna make our self clear to world and seek freedom step by step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, but that's just INSANE
> the US has nothing to do with what goes on inside your country and hasnt since 1979
> if Carter had been a better president your country could have had a much better outcome than it had
> 
> and i have a clue for you
> even WE had outside help to gain our freedom
Click to expand...


I don't think you get my point...as I said they use it for _excuse_ to stop us.I accept with you that US don't have anything to do with events in iran but we can not deny influence of US actions in region on our country.can we?

the problem is we can not trust foreign people.we experience a lot about our relationship with  chinese and russians in last 30 years.they just seek their own interests.history show that every country that came to help iran wants just irans oil and gas.


----------



## blu

Iranian_Gamer said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> just review iranian revolution in 1979 then you can get it.one of the important reasons that we can not change it soon is US.because US keep their armies around iran if we wanna do something they say "shut the fuck up you want weakening iran so that US can attack iran!?."
> and they use these excuse for killing everyone in their path.and you have to have  balls to face them.you don't have any idea how cruel they can be.
> Edit: don't misunderstand this.nobody says we want another revolution we just wanna skip some taboos from our government.another revolution will just bring chaos in our country.we're already have fastet rate of growing in science and technology in world and we don't want to ruin it.we already suffering from brain drains in iran(most drain brain in the world).we just wanna make our self clear to world and seek freedom step by step.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that's just INSANE
> the US has nothing to do with what goes on inside your country and hasnt since 1979
> if Carter had been a better president your country could have had a much better outcome than it had
> 
> and i have a clue for you
> even WE had outside help to gain our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you get my point...as I said they use it for _excuse_ to stop us.I accept with you that US don't have anything to do with events in iran but we can not deny influence of US actions in region on our country.can we?
> 
> the problem is we can not trust foreign people.we experience a lot about our relationship with  chinese and russians in last 30 years.they just seek their own interests.history show that every country that came to help iran wants just irans oil and gas.
Click to expand...


we just want you to enter the modern world and stop living like its the 1300s. that will require dropping islam, giving women rights, etc


----------



## rhodescholar

Iranian_Gamer said:


> I don't think you get my point...as I said they use it for _excuse_ to stop us.I accept with you that US don't have anything to do with events in iran but we can not deny influence of US actions in region on our country.can we?
> 
> the problem is we can not trust foreign people.we experience a lot about our relationship with  chinese and russians in last 30 years.they just seek their own interests.history show that every country that came to help iran wants just irans oil and gas.



You are in iran like i am on mars, and i doubt you're even iranian.  Even your bad english skills is not that of an iranian, i'd bet you are some internet arab muslim teen in fucking NJ or michigan.  Asswipe.

The US and others ARE going to attack iran this year, and not a moment too soon...


----------



## DiveCon

blu said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but that's just INSANE
> the US has nothing to do with what goes on inside your country and hasnt since 1979
> if Carter had been a better president your country could have had a much better outcome than it had
> 
> and i have a clue for you
> even WE had outside help to gain our freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you get my point...as I said they use it for _excuse_ to stop us.I accept with you that US don't have anything to do with events in iran but we can not deny influence of US actions in region on our country.can we?
> 
> the problem is we can not trust foreign people.we experience a lot about our relationship with  chinese and russians in last 30 years.they just seek their own interests.history show that every country that came to help iran wants just irans oil and gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we just want you to enter the modern world and stop living like its the 1300s. that will require dropping islam, giving women rights, etc
Click to expand...

hell, it would be a step in the right direction if they made it to 1979, before the revolution


----------



## R.C. Christian

Iranian_Gamer said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks. Looks like some iranian kid or perhaps a troll who would like some civil discourse on why he deserves to get bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you overrate you're self.calling me kid
> 
> on this forum i saw lot of people have biased opinions about iran without any knowledge about our idealism.this government man over here always say americans wants war.we all making fun of them but when i see this people on this forum...they insult persian people,saying iran have to be bombed without any reason.seriously what does iran did to US that deserved to be bombed? huh? you can make fun of me but this will just show you're  common sense...
Click to expand...


I wasn't making fun of you.


----------



## SFC Ollie

R.C. Christian said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks. Looks like some iranian kid or perhaps a troll who would like some civil discourse on why he deserves to get bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you overrate you're self.calling me kid
> 
> on this forum i saw lot of people have biased opinions about iran without any knowledge about our idealism.this government man over here always say americans wants war.we all making fun of them but when i see this people on this forum...they insult persian people,saying iran have to be bombed without any reason.seriously what does iran did to US that deserved to be bombed? huh? you can make fun of me but this will just show you're  common sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't making fun of you.
Click to expand...


I was.


----------



## R.C. Christian

blu said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you have it folks. Looks like some iranian kid or perhaps a troll who would like some civil discourse on why he deserves to get bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you overrate you're self.calling me kid
> 
> on this forum i saw lot of people have biased opinions about iran without any knowledge about our idealism.this government man over here always say americans wants war.we all making fun of them but when i see this people on this forum...they insult persian people,saying iran have to be bombed without any reason.seriously what does iran did to US that deserved to be bombed? huh? you can make fun of me but this will just show you're  common sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the way your government treats women and the citizens stand by and let it happen is enough reason to bomb your entire country
Click to expand...


But while you're sitting in front of your TV watching the bombing of Iran you might want to suggest bombing Saudi Arabia or perhaps the Sudan too! Just kill em' all and there won't be anyone left to report the abuse. Your logic is astounding as always, just impeccable.


----------



## R.C. Christian

rhodescholar said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you get my point...as I said they use it for _excuse_ to stop us.I accept with you that US don't have anything to do with events in iran but we can not deny influence of US actions in region on our country.can we?
> 
> the problem is we can not trust foreign people.we experience a lot about our relationship with  chinese and russians in last 30 years.they just seek their own interests.history show that every country that came to help iran wants just irans oil and gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in iran like i am on mars, and i doubt you're even iranian.  Even your bad english skills is not that of an iranian, i'd bet you are some internet arab muslim teen in fucking NJ or michigan.  Asswipe.
> 
> The US and others ARE going to attack iran this year, and not a moment too soon...
Click to expand...


Well, at least he doesn't substitute vulgarity for his inability to master the english language genius. That's quite a step up from your senseless remarks.


----------



## rhodescholar

R.C. Christian said:


> Well, at least he doesn't substitute vulgarity for his inability to master the english language genius. That's quite a step up from your senseless remarks.



You finished fucking your sister idiot?  Then come up with a rational post that might interest the forum...


----------



## blu

rhodescholar said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least he doesn't substitute vulgarity for his inability to master the english language genius. That's quite a step up from your senseless remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You finished fucking your sister idiot?  Then come up with a rational post that might interest the forum...
Click to expand...


why did you come back?


----------



## R.C. Christian

rhodescholar said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least he doesn't substitute vulgarity for his inability to master the english language genius. That's quite a step up from your senseless remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You finished fucking your sister idiot?  Then come up with a rational post that might interest the forum...
Click to expand...


Oh the irony.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

blu said:


> we just want you to enter the modern world and stop living like its the 1300s. that will require dropping islam, giving women rights, etc



what is you're definition of modern world? dropping our religion is not modernization at all.



rhodescholar said:


> You are in iran like i am on mars, and i doubt you're even iranian.  Even your bad english skills is not that of an iranian, i'd bet you are some internet arab muslim teen in fucking NJ or michigan.  Asswipe.
> 
> The US and others ARE going to attack iran this year, and not a moment too soon...



1.I am Iranian. 2.I have bad english cause I'm 17 so *EVERYONE EXCUSE ME* for my bad english. 3.Luckily Obama has more IQ than U(random iran hater) to not doing something this stupid.


SFC Ollie said:


> I was.



it's because you COULDN'T answer my question so you trying to make fun of me.


----------



## blu

Iranian_Gamer said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> we just want you to enter the modern world and stop living like its the 1300s. that will require dropping islam, giving women rights, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is you're definition of modern world? dropping our religion is not modernization at all.
Click to expand...


lets see.... freedom of speech, treating men and women equal, no more lashing and stoning people, allowing political protest, not rigging elections, getting rid of sharia, 

also you will NEVER become modern and acceptable to the world until you drop islam and sharia. islam is a backwards thinking cult that treats women like animals and promotes a barbaric society that the rest of the world moved past a 1000 years ago. It also doesn't help that your false prophet muhammad was a pedophile who enslaved people in order to commit genocide and other horrendous acts as his army moved around.


----------



## hipeter924

blu said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> we just want you to enter the modern world and stop living like its the 1300s. that will require dropping islam, giving women rights, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is you're definition of modern world? dropping our religion is not modernization at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *lets see.... freedom of speech, treating men and women equal, no more lashing and stoning people, allowing political protest, not rigging elections, getting rid of sharia, *
> 
> also you will NEVER become modern and acceptable to the world until you drop islam and sharia. islam is a backwards thinking cult that treats women like animals and promotes a barbaric society that the rest of the world moved past a 1000 years ago. It also doesn't help that your false prophet muhammad was a pedophile who enslaved people in order to commit genocide and other horrendous acts as his army moved around.
Click to expand...

That is happening already in the middle east, especially in Iran and beginning to in Saudi Arabia. I think its been said quite a few times that Europe is giving up its freedoms to Muslim extremists, while the middle eastern Muslims are gaining more freedom (though one step at a time).


----------



## blu

hipeter924 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is you're definition of modern world? dropping our religion is not modernization at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lets see.... freedom of speech, treating men and women equal, no more lashing and stoning people, allowing political protest, not rigging elections, getting rid of sharia, *
> 
> also you will NEVER become modern and acceptable to the world until you drop islam and sharia. islam is a backwards thinking cult that treats women like animals and promotes a barbaric society that the rest of the world moved past a 1000 years ago. It also doesn't help that your false prophet muhammad was a pedophile who enslaved people in order to commit genocide and other horrendous acts as his army moved around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is happening already in the middle east, especially in Iran and beginning to in Saudi Arabia. I think its been said quite a few times that Europe is giving up its freedoms to Muslim extremists, while the middle eastern Muslims are gaining more freedom (though one step at a time).
Click to expand...


its happening already in iran?? I must have been dreaming when protestors were killed after the rigged election and websites lke twitter and facebook were shut down to silence dissenters.


----------



## hipeter924

blu said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *lets see.... freedom of speech, treating men and women equal, no more lashing and stoning people, allowing political protest, not rigging elections, getting rid of sharia, *
> 
> also you will NEVER become modern and acceptable to the world until you drop islam and sharia. islam is a backwards thinking cult that treats women like animals and promotes a barbaric society that the rest of the world moved past a 1000 years ago. It also doesn't help that your false prophet muhammad was a pedophile who enslaved people in order to commit genocide and other horrendous acts as his army moved around.
> 
> 
> 
> That is happening already in the middle east, especially in Iran and beginning to in Saudi Arabia. I think its been said quite a few times that Europe is giving up its freedoms to Muslim extremists, while the middle eastern Muslims are gaining more freedom (though one step at a time).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its happening already in iran?? I must have been dreaming when protestors were killed after the rigged election and websites lke twitter and facebook were shut down to silence dissenters.
Click to expand...

Revolution takes time, and its not easy. This is just the first revolt, so don't expect miracles. The French alone had to wait 200 years in famine and poverty before they got the chance to put their own tyrant on the block. But this is modern day so it is easier to get the word around. But all the signs are there such as skyrocketing inflation, rising unemployment, two factors which are very helpful for sparking consistent revolt.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

blu said:


> lets see.... freedom of speech, treating men and women equal, no more lashing and stoning people, allowing political protest, not rigging elections, getting rid of sharia,
> 
> also you will NEVER become modern and acceptable to the world until you drop islam and sharia. islam is a backwards thinking cult that treats women like animals and promotes a barbaric society that the rest of the world moved past a 1000 years ago. It also doesn't help that your false prophet muhammad was a pedophile who enslaved people in order to commit genocide and other horrendous acts as his army moved around.



we have to just pulling Islam away from our politics.you think we like seeing our people getting killed in streets? even definitions of Islam are different here.government people want harsh Islam but our people want up to date Islam.(back in 1979 before revolution over 95% of our people were moslem but you see they had freedom).as i said in islamic republic islam and politics are combined so we just have to separate this 2.

everyone in here thinks that persian people are harsh war-want people but just review our history and you will get it that with or without Islam we are peaceful people so don't judge our people by seeing idiots like ahmadinejad.

and don't insult prophet mohammad.I'm not moslem but you have to respect other people saints.


----------



## hjmick

I don't have to respect anyone's "saints."

I _choose_ to respect the beliefs of others, but I don't _have_ to do anything.


----------



## blu

Iranian_Gamer said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets see.... freedom of speech, treating men and women equal, no more lashing and stoning people, allowing political protest, not rigging elections, getting rid of sharia,
> 
> also you will NEVER become modern and acceptable to the world until you drop islam and sharia. islam is a backwards thinking cult that treats women like animals and promotes a barbaric society that the rest of the world moved past a 1000 years ago. It also doesn't help that your false prophet muhammad was a pedophile who enslaved people in order to commit genocide and other horrendous acts as his army moved around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have to just pulling Islam away from our politics.you think we like seeing our people getting killed in streets? even definitions of Islam are different here.government people want harsh Islam but our people want up to date Islam.(back in 1979 before revolution over 95% of our people were moslem but you see they had freedom).as i said in islamic republic islam and politics are combined so we just have to separate this 2.
> 
> *everyone in here thinks that persian people are harsh war-want people but just review our history and you will get it that with or without Islam we are peaceful people so don't judge our people by seeing idiots like ahmadinejad.*
> 
> and don't insult prophet mohammad.I'm not moslem but you have to respect other people saints.
Click to expand...


peaceful? was it my imagination when persia enslaved all of her peasants and all of her conquered people in an attempt to take over the world? what would the current peaceful persian world look like if greece had fell?

also, I will insult muhammed all I want. he is trash and his cult is responsible for 1000s of deaths and world wide destruction


----------



## rhodescholar

hipeter924 said:


> Revolution takes time, and its not easy. This is just the first revolt, so don't expect miracles. The French alone had to wait 200 years in famine and poverty before they got the chance to put their own tyrant on the block. But this is modern day so it is easier to get the word around. But all the signs are there such as skyrocketing inflation, rising unemployment, two factors which are very helpful for sparking consistent revolt.



You must have missed the other tries in 1983, 1997, 1999, etc., where the gov't murdered many citizens there.  People new to the game think that iran just all of a sudden started to revolt - iran murdered 40,000 of its own people in the early 80s alone...

And we are working against a nuclear clock, where we cannot wait for a few unarmed citizens to rise up against a military dictatorship that willingly rapes and murders hundreds, if not thousands, to stay in power.  The IRG has already said it will never allow a western-styled  democracy in iran - they are in power to the death.

The educated on iran have long known, that only through an outside military intervention - and total liquidation of it's military and security apparatuses - can iran ever be freed from its current criminal, illegal, dictatorship ruling it.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

hjmick said:


> I don't have to respect anyone's "saints."
> 
> I _choose_ to respect the beliefs of others, but I don't _have_ to do anything.



This kind of attitude will only give birth to more haters and will make chain of hatred in this world.but that's you're choice.think about every aspect of you're behave.



blu said:


> peaceful? was it my imagination when persia enslaved all of her peasants and all of her conquered people in an attempt to take over the world? what would the current peaceful persian world look like if greece had fell?
> 
> also, I will insult muhammed all I want. he is trash and his cult is responsible for 1000s of deaths and world wide destruction



 just for you're knowledge read history cause it seems you hadn't even take a look at our history.
was it greece that let every body live in their country unless which religion they had!?(read cyrus the great history)
was it greece kings that seized a country without killing even one person?(see occupancy of babylon)
was it greece that wrote "the world's first charter of human rights" when other people of the world tried to kill each other(if i remember right at that time people in america continent sacrifice other people)
and this alexandre that everybody calls him great is NOT great.cause someone great do not burn whole city with their people(see burning of perspolis)
it seems you just want to hate iran(First country on Earth) despite of facts that i showing to you...


----------



## rhodescholar

Here is a good read on what the iranian people are up against:

Inside the Iranian Crackdown - WSJ.com

JULY 11, 2009

Inside the Iranian Crackdown

When the Unrest Flared, the Ayatollah's Enforcers Took to the Streets of Tehran With Batons and Zeal

By FARNAZ FASSIHI
TEHRAN -- When the protests broke out here last month, Mehdi Moradani answered the call to crush them.

On the first day of the unrest, the 24-year-old volunteer member of Iran's paramilitary Basij force mounted his motorcycle and chased reformist protesters through the streets, shouting out the names of Shiite saints as he revved his engine.

On the fourth day, he picked up a thick wooden stick issued by his Basij neighborhood task force and beat demonstrators who refused to disperse.

By the eighth day, demonstrators alleging that President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad had rigged his re-election were out by the hundreds of thousands. Mr. Moradani says he mobilized in a 12-man motorcycle crew, scouting out restive neighborhoods across Tehran. He battled protesters with a baton and tear gas. The demonstrators fought back with rocks, bricks and bottles. Mr. Moradani says he handcuffed scores of demonstrators and dragged them away as they kicked and screamed.

"It wasn't about elections anymore," says Mr. Moradani, a short, skinny man with pitch-black hair and a beard. "I was defending my country and our revolution and Islam. Everything was at risk."

The mass uprising against the results of the June 12 election by supporters of Mr. Ahmadinejad's challengers has largely died down. Demonstrations this Thursday, though heated, drew thousands rather than hundreds of thousands. Iranian officials have said between 17 and 20 people have died in the monthlong protests. Independent organizations tracking human-rights violations in Iran put the death toll closer to several dozen.

If Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei succeeds in stamping out the unrest, it will be in large part because of Mr. Moradani and his colleagues in the Basij militia, the Islamic Republic's most loyal foot soldiers.

The story of Mr. Moradani, a midranking Basij member, offers a rare glimpse into one of the most mysterious and feared arms of Iran's regime -- and into the group's most significant mobilization since the Iran-Iraq War of the 1980s. This portrait of Mr. Moradani is based on interviews with him conducted in person and by phone, both before the uprising and after the crackdown began.

The Basij fanned out across Tehran, beating protesters with sticks, lining streets and squares, and roaring through neighborhoods on their motorcycles in a show of force. Regime officials praised the shock troops.

"Our efforts to unveil the faces of our enemy saved Iran from a grave danger," Yadollah Javani, the political chief of the Revolutionary Guard Corps, which commands the Basij, said last week.

But the Basij also became the most visible target of the opposition's fury. In some neighborhoods, protesters covered streets with oil to thwart Basij motorbikes, surrounding and beating fallen Basij riders.

The Basij was created in 1979 by the founder of the Islamic Republic, Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini. It was devised as a volunteer force, to back up the Iranian army in the Iran-Iraq war. Many of its young members were deployed to the battlefield to walk ahead of soldiers and detonate Iraqi mines.

After the war ended in 1988, the Basij evolved into a type of neighborhood task force. Members serve as law enforcers, morality police, social-service providers and organizers of religious ceremonies. In times of crisis, the Basij are tasked with restoring order and ferreting out dissidents.

Iran's government says the Basij count some five million members. Independent analysts put the number closer to one million, out of an Iranian population of about 75 million.
Those numbers make the group the regime's largest and most wide-reaching network of security volunteers. Members, both men and women, slip easily between roles, from social worker to community spy.

The Basij don't wear uniforms. Men typically sport beards, and often wear loose-fitting shirts that fall untucked over their pants. Women members are usually covered in head-to-toe black chadors.

Rank-and-file members don't draw salaries, though there are perks to the job. They enjoy special consideration when competing for university admission or government jobs.
A Basij chapter operates out of every officially sanctioned institution, private or government owned. Ministries, universities, factories, schools, mosques and hospitals all house Basij units. Joining the Basij can be as easy as signing up. But members are carefully vetted. Indoctrination includes theology and ideology seminars, then military training.

During the administration of reformist President Mohamad Khatami, from 1997 to 2005, the Basij were only called out during times of street protests. After Mr. Ahmadinejad won the presidency in 2005, the Basij enjoyed something of a revival.

Under Mr. Ahmadinejad, authorities reinstituted street checkpoints, manned by Basij and separate morality police, who monitored everything from men's haircuts to how women wear their mandatory headscarves.

In 2005, Basij forces were placed under the command of the Revolutionary Guard Corps, Iran's most elite security force. The Guard, with responsibility for internal security, runs a sort of parallel military, with its own air force and naval branches, its own ministry and extensive business activities.

Mr. Moradani is the son of a former commander of the Guard, who fought against Israel in Lebanon in the 1980s and helped train the armed militia of Hezbollah, the Lebanese Shiite group.

The eldest of three children, Mr. Moradani was enrolled by his parents in the Basij's youth club when he was nine years old. The youth club is a mix between the Boy Scouts and Bible school. The clubs organize soccer games, swimming lessons and picnics in the woods.

Children are taught how to pray, and they recite Quranic verses. Religious teachings at the clubs emphasize the call to defend Islam, even at the expense of death, or martyrdom. Future Basij members to told to strive to create a pure society in line with conservative Islamic values.

Mr. Moradani remembers field trips to war monuments, Shiite shrines and so-called martyrs' cemeteries, where those who died in the Iran-Iraq war are buried. He received his first military training before he turned 14, learning how to handle a gun and fight from trenches, he says.

When he was 14, the Basij forces piled Mr. Moradani and 100 other youths into buses and took them around the dormitories of Tehran University. At the time -- 10 years ago this week -- students had been orchestrating large, antigovernment protests. The demonstrations were among the most significant since the 1979 founding of the Islamic Republic.

Basij commanders ordered the teenagers to beat up student organizers, Mr. Moradani says. They did. In 2003, when student uprisings erupted again, he rushed to help quash them.

"The revolution and Islam need me. I will give my life in a heartbeat if the regime asks me," Mr. Moradani said in an interview earlier this year at a shop in central Tehran, where he sells Islamic and revolutionary paraphernalia, including key chains, T-shirts and CDs. "Our society is now at the verge of sin and filled with antirevolutionary people."

In his small store, Mr. Moradani works with his shoes off, because he also prays there. The shop's walls are adorned with framed posters of Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Khamenei, Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah and Mr. Ahmadinejad.
"My heroes," he says.

Mr. Moradani, who lives in Shahr-eh Rey, a city adjacent to southern Tehran, didn't attend university. He focused instead on his religious studies. He says he hopes one day to follow in his father's footsteps and join the Revolutionary Guard.
He has taken the Guard's rigorous entrance exam twice, passing the ideology and the written portions both times. But he failed the final hurdle: an intense interview that lasts six to eight hours. Applicants must discuss why they are loyal to the regime and the Supreme Leader. He intends to try again.

Mr. Moradani takes religious-singing lessons and aspires to master "madahi," the art of chanting Shiite religious odes at holy ceremonies. His cellphone is programmed to ring with a famous religious song about Imam Hussein, a Shiite saint.

Before the election, Mr. Moradani campaigned for Mr. Ahmadinejad. He printed campaign posters and pasted them on walls. The day after the vote, with his candidate declared the winner, Mr. Moradani bought a box of chocolate cupcakes and drove his motorcycle to one of Mr. Ahmadinejad's campaign offices to celebrate.

A few hours later, he recalls, he was shocked to see demonstrators filling the streets. They set plastic trash bins afire along Tehran's long Vali Asr Avenue. Men and women, gathered in clusters across town, shouted "Death to the Dictator."

Riot police chased them away. The demonstrators regrouped and began chanting again -- a cat-and-mouse game that played out for days.

"I never expected the protests to be so intense and last so long," said Mr. Moradani in a phone interview from Tehran this week. "I thought it would be over in a few days."

Basij members organized to support riot police and other security officials across Tehran. Some Basij members infiltrated the opposition demonstrations, according to eyewitnesses.
Protesters, most of them young, fought back. "You saw young people on both sides mobilizing with vengeance and willing to kill," said Issa Saharkheez, a political analyst in Tehran, in an interview shortly after the election. Mr. Saharkheez was subsequently arrested in detentions that followed the unrest.

At the height of the street battles, in Sadaat Abad, a middle-class neighborhood in east Tehran, young men and women organized themselves into an unofficial militia to fight the Basij, with a "commander" taking responsibility for each street. Every afternoon, they would meet to prepare for the evening's expected battle, according to a 25-year-old student who was involved with the group.

They collected rocks, tiles and bricks from construction sites and spilled oil on the roads, an attempt to sideline the Basij's motorcycles. When a Basij rider would go down, the young men would beat him, according to the student. Women stood back, screaming "Death to the Dictator" and stoking bonfires in the street. Older supporters remained indoors, throwing ashtrays, vases and other household items from their balconies and windows onto the Basij motorcycle riders below.

"There was a war going on here every night," the student says. "We are not going to stand and let them beat us."

At the end of the first week of protests, Mr. Khamenei, the Supreme Leader, led Friday prayers and endorsed Mr. Ahmadinejad's victory. He ordered all demonstrators off the streets.

A few hours after Mr. Khamenei's sermon, Mr. Moradani got a call at home. The local Basij headquarters was holding an emergency meeting. About four hundred members showed up.

A top Basij commander briefed them on the riots and their responsibilities going forward. He called protesters "havoc makers" and accused them of having ties to Western countries aiming to sow chaos in Iran. The commander said the protests were no longer a matter of election unrest, but had become a serious, national-security threat.

"It is now everyone's Islamic and revolutionary duty to crush these antirevolutionary forces," Hossam Gholami, the 27-year-old chief of Shahr Rey Basij, told members, he recalled in a telephone interview this week. "You are not dealing with ordinary people. They are our enemy," he said he told them.

Mr. Moradani lined up with his comrades to receive an official letter of deployment, signed and bearing the seal of the Revolutionary Guard. He was given new equipment: a camouflage vest to wear over his clothes, a plastic baton, handcuffs and a hand-held radio.
Depending on rank, some members received shields and hard hats, and others were given chains and tear gas, according to Messrs. Gholami and Moradani. Mr. Moradani says no one in his division carried knives or guns.

On the streets the next day, a Saturday, the Basij and other security services cracked down, resulting in some of the bloodiest clashes with protesters. Mr. Moradani says he and his brigade roamed the streets, attacking what he says were violent protesters. Alerted about a burnt-out mosque, he rushed to the scene to secure the area.

One day, Mr. Moradani says, a mob chased him. He fell off his motorcycle and the crowd beat him with sticks and rocks, he says.

His leg was bandaged for a few days, and he still walks with a limp, he says. Dozens of Basij militia have been killed and injured, he says. Protesters have attacked his friends by throwing acid on their faces, he says.

A surgeon at Pars Hospital in central Tehran, where many of the fallen were taken, confirmed casualties on both sides. He said the hospital had operated on three young people from the opposition who were shot in the head and abdomen by security forces. He also treated scores who were badly beaten or stabbed, he said.

Among them were Basij and government supporters, he said -- including Basij members who had acid thrown on their faces.

Mr. Moradani says a young man in his group was killed when a protester in a black sports car ran over him, he says. The driver, he says, was arrested and confessed to driving over 11 Basij members. Mr. Moradani's account was impossible to independently verify.
For Mr. Moradani, the biggest shock during the election turmoil came in his personal life. He had recently gotten engaged to a young woman from a devout, conservative family. A week into the protests, he says, his fiancée called him with an ultimatum. If he didn't leave the Basij and stop supporting Mr. Ahmadinejad, he recalls her saying, she wouldn't marry him.

He told her that was impossible. "I suffered a real emotional blow," he says. "She said to me, 'Go beat other people's children then,' and 'I don't want to have anything to do with you,' and hung up on me."

She returned the ring he gave her, and hasn't returned his phone calls. "The opposition has even fooled my fiancée," he says.

Write to Farnaz Fassihi at farnaz.fassihi@wsj.com


----------



## hjmick

Iranian_Gamer said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to respect anyone's "saints."
> 
> I _choose_ to respect the beliefs of others, but I don't _have_ to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of attitude will only give birth to more haters and will make chain of hatred in this world.but that's you're choice.think about every aspect of you're behave.
Click to expand...


How will my attitude, my choice to respect the beliefs of others, "give birth to more haters?"


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

rhodescholar said:


> You must have missed the other tries in 1983, 1997, 1999, etc., where the gov't murdered many citizens there.  People new to the game think that iran just all of a sudden started to revolt - iran murdered 40,000 of its own people in the early 80s alone...
> 
> And we are working against a nuclear clock, where we cannot wait for a few unarmed citizens to rise up against a military dictatorship that willingly rapes and murders hundreds, if not thousands, to stay in power.  The IRG has already said it will never allow a western-styled  democracy in iran - they are in power to the death.
> 
> The educated on iran have long known, that only through an outside military intervention - and total liquidation of it's military and security apparatuses - can iran ever be freed from its current criminal, illegal, dictatorship ruling it.



war will not solve anything! you experience that in iraq and afganistan.if you so much worried about iranian people why you keep sanctions against iran that all of it's consequent is on our people?


----------



## hipeter924

rhodescholar said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Revolution takes time, and its not easy. This is just the first revolt, so don't expect miracles. The French alone had to wait 200 years in famine and poverty before they got the chance to put their own tyrant on the block. But this is modern day so it is easier to get the word around. But all the signs are there such as skyrocketing inflation, rising unemployment, two factors which are very helpful for sparking consistent revolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the other tries in 1983, 1997, 1999, etc., where the gov't murdered many citizens there.  People new to the game think that iran just all of a sudden started to revolt - iran murdered 40,000 of its own people in the early 80s alone...
> 
> And we are working against a nuclear clock, where we cannot wait for a few unarmed citizens to rise up against a military dictatorship that willingly rapes and murders hundreds, if not thousands, to stay in power.  *The IRG has already said it will never allow a western-styled  democracy in iran - they are in power to the death.*
> 
> The educated on iran have long known, that only through an outside military intervention - and total liquidation of it's military and security apparatuses - can iran ever be freed from its current criminal, illegal, dictatorship ruling it.
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but the Iranian govt during the Iranian Revolution also had a strong military yet they refused to support the govt in stopping the revolution. As for military intervention, that is a waste of time and resources and to be honest the US has no hope of invading Iran without heavy causalities and missile attacks on US bases and Israel.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

hjmick said:


> How will my attitude, my choice to respect the beliefs of others, "give birth to more haters?"


I don't mean "you're choice".everybody have to choose what they want and nobody can make them to doing something they don't want.
I mean "if you choose to insult somebodys saints(though insulting will solve nothing)" you're attitude will give birth to more haters.


----------



## rhodescholar

hipeter924 said:


> Perhaps, but the Iranian govt during the Iranian Revolution also had a strong military yet they refused to support the govt in stopping the revolution. As for military intervention, that is a waste of time and resources and to be honest the US has no hope of invading Iran without heavy causalities and missile attacks on US bases and Israel.



The military during the 70s was not as beholden to the leadership as it has been made now, where AN and Co. have placed loyal, ideological soul-mate/true-believers in the IRG - which is a totally separate entity mind you than the regular army - think Waffen SS vs the Wehrmacht.

The larger world does not really grasp that iran today is nearly identical in structure to Nazi Germany in terms of its government and military infrastructure, its internal security apparatus, and its use of violence and terrorism against both internal and external enemies.  For another example, look at the governmental decree yesterday to pay women to have additional children...straight out of the "One Child for the Fuhrer" program...

Iran is a warlike, monstrous dictatorship who is responsible for the deaths of thousands, in israel, in iraq, in afghanistan, in lebanon - peace is simply not possible as long as that regime exists, period.

You want a solution to most of the middle east problems?  Remove the cancerous regime of iran, it really is that simple.


----------



## rhodescholar

Iranian_Gamer said:


> war will not solve anything! you experience that in iraq and afganistan.if you so much worried about iranian people why you keep sanctions against iran that all of it's consequent is on our people?



As long as iran uses terrorism in israel, lebanon, iraq and afghanistan - it is a threat to be dealt with.  If they were merely satisfied, like some countries, of just killing their own people, then fine.  I would not be happy about it, but it would not be as urgent an issue.

BUT.

Since, like most fascist military dictatorships, they must engage perpetual war to survive and justify their existence, I cannot sit by idly while they fire rockets and mortars at my troops in iraq, at kindergartens in israel, murder journalists and politicians in lebanon, etc.

Their ideology is to spread their "revolution," and with a nuclear weapon, they will be very difficult to stop.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

rhodescholar said:


> As long as iran uses terrorism in israel, lebanon, iraq and afghanistan - it is a threat to be dealt with.  If they were merely satisfied, like some countries, of just killing their own people, then fine.  I would not be happy about it, but it would not be as urgent an issue.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> Since, like most fascist military dictatorships, they must engage perpetual war to survive and justify their existence, I cannot sit by idly while they fire rockets and mortars at my troops in iraq, at kindergartens in israel, murder journalists and politicians in lebanon, etc.
> 
> Their ideology is to spread their "revolution," and with a nuclear weapon, they will be very difficult to stop.


first of all there is no evidence that shows iran help terrorists in afghanistan and iraq etc(if you have then come up with it) it's just merely adds from you're medias.instead everyone knows that US is the one who have connections with taliban,support basi people in iraq during iran-iraq war.
and about israeil and hamas.why you don't see israeil murder people in gaza? you restrict this statement just on iran but actually US helped israeil so Iran helped hamas.you call hamas people terrorist but isn't it israeil who constantly kill palestinese people? 
those who come in another land and pretend as it's their own land and killing innocent people ARE terrorists.please judge without biased opinion.you're like "who accept my idea is my friend and who don't accept my idea is terrorist and have to be killed."


----------



## ekrem

Iranian_Gamer said:


> (...)



Hello and welcome. 
With rhodescholar there is not possible a civilized discussion. 
He has no respect for Muslims in general and if he would live in another country he would already have been charged in courts for incitement  of  the  people.

Unfortunately, there are many more like him on this forum.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

ekrem said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome.
> With rhodescholar there is not possible a civilized discussion.
> He has no respect for Muslims in general and if he would live in another country he would already have been charged in courts for incitement  of  the  people.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are many more like him on this forum.
Click to expand...


Hi and thanks.
yes you're right I realize that when I read their posts.looks like these guys cannot stop insulting moslem people.and they call themselves modern people?*facepalm*


----------



## SFC Ollie

I don't care one iota for what religion a man wants to follow, as long as it doesn't affect me and my own beliefs.

Fact is that Iran would not exist as it is today had the revolutionaries in 78 - 79 not followed the teachings of Sayyid Qutb. A guy so twisted that the Egyptians executed him.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Iranian_Gamer said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as iran uses terrorism in israel, lebanon, iraq and afghanistan - it is a threat to be dealt with.  If they were merely satisfied, like some countries, of just killing their own people, then fine.  I would not be happy about it, but it would not be as urgent an issue.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> Since, like most fascist military dictatorships, they must engage perpetual war to survive and justify their existence, I cannot sit by idly while they fire rockets and mortars at my troops in iraq, at kindergartens in israel, murder journalists and politicians in lebanon, etc.
> 
> Their ideology is to spread their "revolution," and with a nuclear weapon, they will be very difficult to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> first of all there is no evidence that shows iran help terrorists in afghanistan and iraq etc(if you have then come up with it) it's just merely adds from you're medias.instead everyone knows that US is the one who have connections with taliban,support basi people in iraq during iran-iraq war.
> and about israeil and hamas.why you don't see israeil murder people in gaza? you restrict this statement just on iran but actually US helped israeil so Iran helped hamas.you call hamas people terrorist but isn't it israeil who constantly kill palestinese people?
> those who come in another land and pretend as it's their own land and killing innocent people ARE terrorists.please judge without biased opinion.you're like "who accept my idea is my friend and who don't accept my idea is terrorist and have to be killed."
Click to expand...



Wrong. There is plenty of evidence that supports the supposition that Iran is involved in Iraq. I have first hand accounts of that. But that  doesn't really bother me too much, because that's exactly how countries act in those circumstances and it's expected. We'd do the same thing. 

Ingore RhodeScholar. He's not a rational human being capable of anything but emotional outbursts advocating extreme violence.


----------



## rhodescholar

Iranian_Gamer said:


> first of all there is no evidence that shows iran help terrorists in afghanistan and iraq etc(if you have then come up with it)



I do not need to, the US military and NATO already have.  And every iranian i know and on every iranian board i am on know that iran is supplying the shiite militas in iraq with weapons, it is not a secret.  Save the propaganda and trolling for another forum, asshole.



> why you don't see israeil murder people in gaza?



Like the ones firing rockets and mortars into israeli kindergartens?  I have no problem killing those people every day.



> you restrict this statement just on iran but actually US helped israeil so Iran helped hamas.



The difference muslim terrorist supporters like you fail to grasp is that israel as the sovereign government of the nation can accept aid - while hamas is a terrorist group that is NOT the pal arab sovereign government - get it?



> you call hamas people terrorist but isn't it israeil who constantly kill palestinese people?



Maybe if the pal arabs stopped using violence and terrorism, then israel would not need to respond?



> those who come in another land and pretend as it's their own land



Sorry douchebag fake iranian, the jews in israel pre-date islam by about 4,000 years.  Second, the vast majority of the pal arabs are from syria, jordan and egypt - just like arafat, so don't even get me started on this point asshole, you are WAY the fuck out of your element here...


----------



## rhodescholar

ekrem said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome.
> With rhodescholar there is not possible a civilized discussion.
> He has no respect for Muslims in general and if he would live in another country he would already have been charged in courts for incitement  of  the  people.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are many more like him on this forum.
Click to expand...


You mean people who see right through the arab muslim/saudi-funded/iran fascist BS propaganda you spew here?  Like the lies that only arab muslims have a right to live in sovereignty in the entire middle east - dar al islam?  

There will be no civilized discussion with muslim fascists who believe no one else has rights except as second-class dhimmi slaves subjugated to their muslim masters, or who lie about the history of the middle east, or pretend that iran is anything BUT the world's top terrorist sponsor, or claim that suicide bombings is a "legitimate" form of "resistance".

No fuckface, NOONE who claims any of those items is going to enjoy a conversation with me - they are going to get their ass handed to them.  Every day.  7 days per week.


----------



## rhodescholar

R.C. Christian said:


> Wrong. There is plenty of evidence that supports the supposition that Iran is involved in Iraq. I have first hand accounts of that. But that  doesn't really bother me too much, because that's exactly how countries act in those circumstances and it's expected. We'd do the same thing.
> 
> Ingore RhodeScholar. He's not a rational human being capable of anything but emotional outbursts advocating extreme violence.



When the time comes to save you and your family - and the West's freedom from the hatred, violence and intolerant mindless terrorism of the muslims who masse emigrated to the West so as to conquer it through demographics - you will beg for people like me, who saw this coming - to protect your weak liberal asses.  

I will still rise up to protect  you - but I might think twice about doing so before grabbing my M-4 Carbine...


----------



## DiveCon

rhodescholar said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome.
> With rhodescholar there is not possible a civilized discussion.
> He has no respect for Muslims in general and if he would live in another country he would already have been charged in courts for incitement  of  the  people.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are many more like him on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people who see right through the arab muslim/saudi-funded/iran fascist BS propaganda you spew here?  Like the lies that only arab muslims have a right to live in sovereignty in the entire middle east - dar al islam?
> 
> There will be no civilized discussion with muslim fascists who believe no one else has rights except as second-class dhimmi slaves subjugated to their muslim masters, or who lie about the history of the middle east, or pretend that iran is anything BUT the world's top terrorist sponsor, or claim that suicide bombings is a "legitimate" form of "resistance".
> 
> No fuckface, NOONE who claims any of those items is going to enjoy a conversation with me - they are going to get their ass handed to them.  Every day.  7 days per week.
Click to expand...

seriously, Iranians are NOT arabs
and he has said he isnt Muslim


----------



## R.C. Christian

Surgical airstrikes and cruise missiles won't change the regime or prevent public stoning.


----------



## DiveCon

R.C. Christian said:


> Surgical airstrikes and cruise missiles won't change the regime or prevent public stoning.


no, but they could take out the IRG enough to allow internal forces to gain ground


----------



## R.C. Christian

rhodescholar said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There is plenty of evidence that supports the supposition that Iran is involved in Iraq. I have first hand accounts of that. But that  doesn't really bother me too much, because that's exactly how countries act in those circumstances and it's expected. We'd do the same thing.
> 
> Ingore RhodeScholar. He's not a rational human being capable of anything but emotional outbursts advocating extreme violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the time comes to save you and your family - and the West's freedom from the hatred, violence and intolerant mindless terrorism of the muslims who masse emigrated to the West so as to conquer it through demographics - you will beg for people like me, who saw this coming - to protect your weak liberal asses.
> 
> I will still rise up to protect  you - but I might think twice about doing so before grabbing my M-4 Carbine...
Click to expand...


God you are one simple sonofabitch aren't you? I don't need your protection for I am well armed. You live in paranoid fantasy world where muslims are all out to get you. The irony is they think the same thing about you. You don't seem capable of rational thought. The reason they came to the west is for jobs. The europeans, horny as they are, practiced too much safe sex and nearly depopulated their dumb selves. Someone had to fill that void so in came the arabs. There is so sinister plan here for it only exists in your mind.


----------



## R.C. Christian

DiveCon said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surgical airstrikes and cruise missiles won't change the regime or prevent public stoning.
> 
> 
> 
> no, but they could take out the IRG enough to allow internal forces to gain ground
Click to expand...


Maybe, who knows. The point being that you can't just wage war half ass on that place. You'll have to have regime change.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

R.C. Christian said:


> Wrong. There is plenty of evidence that supports the supposition that Iran is involved in Iraq. I have first hand accounts of that. But that  doesn't really bother me too much, because that's exactly how countries act in those circumstances and it's expected. We'd do the same thing.
> 
> Ingore RhodeScholar. He's not a rational human being capable of anything but emotional outbursts advocating extreme violence.



I don't know why you're country want to hide it but you shouldn't accept it  just by WORDS.and my country acted differently (about abdolmalek rigi head of terrorist group jondollah in iran).they showed their evidences on our national TV that shows he had US passport,a pic that shows he is in NATO base and plenty other things.I don't know what is this evidence you're talking about but if you give me a link I will appreciate it.

RhodeScholar Ignored.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

R.C. Christian said:


> Surgical airstrikes and cruise missiles won't change the regime or prevent public stoning.


public stoning is illegal here now.we change it through pressuring judicial heads.


DiveCon said:


> no, but they could take out the IRG enough to allow internal forces to gain ground



if anyone do something like this then he/she will make over half of iranian his/her enemy.I don't say half of Iranians support IRGC but you see IRGC have control on over 50% of our economy.someone do  that and they will shut down every company they have to pressure on people.as i said before war is not solution here.


----------



## hjmick

Iranian_Gamer said:


> public stoning is illegal here now.we change it through pressuring judicial heads.



Yeah, they just do it in private nowadays...


----------



## rhodescholar

R.C. Christian said:


> God you are one simple sonofabitch aren't you? I don't need your protection for I am well armed. You live in paranoid fantasy world where muslims are all out to get you. The irony is they think the same thing about you. You don't seem capable of rational thought. The reason they came to the west is for jobs. The europeans, horny as they are, practiced too much safe sex and nearly depopulated their dumb selves. Someone had to fill that void so in came the arabs. There is so sinister plan here for it only exists in your mind.



After this drivel, you call me "simple-minded"?  Beside the fact that you are wrong- most arab muslims/non-arab muslims immigrated to europe for freedom from political oppression - the fact that almost every area in the EU that is muslim-majority is a shytehole.

Been to Paris, Amsterdam or the UK recently?  There are whole cities that are no-go zones for the non-muslims, these areas are basically Beirut in 1976, violence, rapes, sharia law, cops cannot enter - EXACTLY the type of ratholes they were leaving - and have turned these european cities into.

However, other minority groups like the Indian-sikhs in the UK were able to assimilate well, while the pakistani muslims have not/will not.  Wonder why that is?  Could it be the diseased, wretched death cult of islam is the reason?

Try educating yourself and understanding what the West and rest of the world is facing; Islam is a vile and violent cancer to be eradicated, and the iranian fascist dictatorship is the tip of the spear...


----------



## HUGGY

rhodescholar said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There is plenty of evidence that supports the supposition that Iran is involved in Iraq. I have first hand accounts of that. But that  doesn't really bother me too much, because that's exactly how countries act in those circumstances and it's expected. We'd do the same thing.
> 
> Ingore RhodeScholar. He's not a rational human being capable of anything but emotional outbursts advocating extreme violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the time comes to save you and your family - and the West's freedom from the hatred, violence and intolerant mindless terrorism of the muslims who masse emigrated to the West so as to conquer it through demographics - you will beg for people like me, who saw this coming - to protect your weak liberal asses.
> 
> I will still rise up to protect  you - but I might think twice about doing so before grabbing my M-4 Carbine...
Click to expand...


You are one funny sumbitch.  Best not sache your way to my neighborhood you little queer or someone might replace your butt plug with that mini 14.  We have tougher homeless people living under bridges than you could deal with.


----------



## rhodescholar

HUGGY said:


> You are one funny sumbitch.  Best not sache your way to my neighborhood you little queer or someone might replace your butt plug with that mini 14.  We have tougher homeless people living under bridges than you could deal with.



 Sure whatever you say, sissy fairy weakie moron.  Cannot address my points, so the mentally ill fire away the personal insults.  Enjoy my foot kicking you in the face, turd.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I've been to Europe plenty dork, but I doubt a sloth like you could find Germany on a map. Europe was seething with animosity at the turkish immgrants back in the 80's when I first arrived there for supposedly "taking their jobs". The goddamn indians were under the sun of the british empire for decades and had plenty of time to assimilate especially in the tech industries. The muslims do what all minorities do that are economically stagnant: reproduce en masse, and subsist at the fringes of society fermenting hate and anger against oppressors that only exist in their minds, sort of like you do. Minority crime isn't a distinctly muslim characteristic genius. 

So now it's the regime you want to erradicate? A minute ago you wanted to bomb the place and everyone in it back to the stone age. Make up your mind you spineless coward. Regime change or would you be content to simply waste persians with your make believe .50 cal?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Iranian_Gamer said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There is plenty of evidence that supports the supposition that Iran is involved in Iraq. I have first hand accounts of that. But that  doesn't really bother me too much, because that's exactly how countries act in those circumstances and it's expected. We'd do the same thing.
> 
> Ingore RhodeScholar. He's not a rational human being capable of anything but emotional outbursts advocating extreme violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you're country want to hide it but you shouldn't accept it  just by WORDS.and my country acted differently (about abdolmalek rigi head of terrorist group jondollah in iran).they showed their evidences on our national TV that shows he had US passport,a pic that shows he is in NATO base and plenty other things.I don't know what is this evidence you're talking about but if you give me a link I will appreciate it.
> 
> RhodeScholar Ignored.
Click to expand...



You could probably ask any Iraqi war vet on this board and they would agree that many a dead corpse was laced with funny american money ie. counterfeit dollars. The iranian government counterfeited millions if not billions in american dollars in the 90's. During the occupation those dollars showed up with iranian insurgents. This is not new news.


----------



## rhodescholar

R.C. Christian said:


> I've been to Europe plenty dork,



People over 12 don't use the term "dork."



> The goddamn indians were under the sun of the british empire for decades and had plenty of time to assimilate especially in the tech industries.



This is meaningless nonsense.



> The muslims do what all minorities do that are economically stagnant: reproduce en masse, and subsist at the fringes of society fermenting hate and anger against oppressors that only exist in their minds...Minority crime isn't a distinctly muslim characteristic genius.



Your "argument", if one could call it that, is absurd since muslims have the same issue in every european country - even ones like France and Spain where they have lived for a very long time.  Muslims do not assimiliate, they dominate, once their numbers reach a sufficiently high amount to do so.  

You may sleep better at night lying to yourself that this is not the case so you can feel safe and snug in your Elmo pajamas, but those of us who read the news every day see what is happening, and what their plans are.  Their leadership does not even hide it; their plan is to take over europe country by country through massive demographic growth, then use of the ballot box, and then control.  Just like Gaza; use the democratic vote to obtain power, then never relinquish it.  And first use words and propaganda nonsense like accusations of "racism" to ward off those who try to stop them, then use violence and intimidation to crush dissent once their numbers are sufficient to take over.



> So now it's the regime you want to erradicate? A minute ago you wanted to bomb the place and everyone in it back to the stone age.



Read my posts fuckbrain: I said the regime and its defenders, including the IRG, Basij, etc., must be destroyed - not the entire civilian population.


----------



## R.C. Christian

They're obviously coming to get you. You'd better stock up on ammo and hide your goats behind your trailer before it's too late.


----------



## rhodescholar

R.C. Christian said:


> They're obviously coming to get you. You'd better stock up on ammo and hide your goats behind your trailer before it's too late.



That's what the French and Dutch governments said to their people, that large numbers of muslim immigrants were needed to fund their social welfare programs and early pensions - until the cities of Amsterdam and Northern Paris became no-go zones for native-born non-muslims and the police...


----------



## Tom Clancy

Iranian_Gamer said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's military would fall as fast as Iraq's did, And we could start tomorrow as long as we didn't care about occupation. But again, no one wants war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just irans active military(550000 men) is more than all of iraqs army(480000).besides iran have over 350000 reserve men and have over 11 Million basij force that can be used for support.over 100000 of basij is trained like military.over 135000 forces from IRGC(revolutionary guard) that have navy,air force and ground force of their own.I don't see any similarity in irans military power and iraqs military power.
> 
> it seems at least high ups from you're country wants war as they always say this.
Click to expand...


A whole guy could take this down with a single mag of an M16A1. 

Man, they look scary..


----------



## DiveCon

Tom Clancy said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's military would fall as fast as Iraq's did, And we could start tomorrow as long as we didn't care about occupation. But again, no one wants war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just irans active military(550000 men) is more than all of iraqs army(480000).besides iran have over 350000 reserve men and have over 11 Million basij force that can be used for support.over 100000 of basij is trained like military.over 135000 forces from IRGC(revolutionary guard) that have navy,air force and ground force of their own.I don't see any similarity in irans military power and iraqs military power.
> 
> it seems at least high ups from you're country wants war as they always say this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A whole guy could take this down with a single mag of an M16A1.
> 
> Man, they look scary..
Click to expand...

i'd like to see video of them actually firing those RPG's while riding


----------



## R.C. Christian

rhodescholar said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're obviously coming to get you. You'd better stock up on ammo and hide your goats behind your trailer before it's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the French and Dutch governments said to their people, that large numbers of muslim immigrants were needed to fund their social welfare programs and early pensions - until the cities of Amsterdam and Northern Paris became no-go zones for native-born non-muslims and the police...
Click to expand...


You realize don't you that they LET them in right? There was no conspiracy amongst meteroite kissing moorish hordes to invade la France and Holland. Sucks to be France, sucks to Holland. Perhaps next time they should pick and choose the human scum they allow in or better yet, just reproduce more often fill the factories and docks a with anglo saxon protestants and catholics.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

Tom Clancy said:


> A whole guy could take this down with a single mag of an M16A1.
> 
> Man, they look scary..



how funny! to think you're underrated a military that US pay billions of dollars to just use sanction against it
let me show you this pics:
for missiles:












Last pic is S-300 missile that iran make it domestically.
still not enough to shut you up!? we have bigger ones! if you want to check them out too pm me
for range:




if israeil dare to attack iran then you know what will happen
for special forces:








these 2 pics(up) rated  #1 on yahoo for over 1 month.








so lazy to show you another pics(ridicules way to show military power) and i just show this pics to shut that guy up who made fun of irans military...


----------



## hipeter924

Iranian_Gamer said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole guy could take this down with a single mag of an M16A1.
> 
> Man, they look scary..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how funny! to think you're underrated a military that US pay billions of dollars to just use sanction against it
> let me show you this pics:
> for missiles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic is S-300 missile that iran make it domestically.
> still not enough to shut you up!? we have bigger ones! if you want to check them out too pm me
> for range:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if israeil dare to attack iran then you know what will happen
> for special forces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 pics(up) rated  #1 on yahoo for over 1 month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so lazy to show you another pics(ridicules way to show military power) and i *just show this pics to shut that guy up who made fun of irans military.*..
Click to expand...

The last four ones set me off laughing, you have made fun of Iran's military well enough yourself.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

hipeter924 said:


> The last four ones set me off laughing, you have made fun of Iran's military well enough yourself.



and I assume first pics made you CRY right!?(just like american high ups)

and if you want laughing so hard laugh at your air force advertises that i see everywhere on net.they're must be pretty hilarious for you too


----------



## hipeter924

Iranian_Gamer said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last four ones set me off laughing, you have made fun of Iran's military well enough yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I assume first pics made you CRY right!?(just like american high ups)
Click to expand...

No I really seriously laughed, whats that they are wearing in the first two? Mops or Seaweed. The fact they are marching in it though.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

hipeter924 said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last four ones set me off laughing, you have made fun of Iran's military well enough yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I assume first pics made you CRY right!?(just like american high ups)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I really seriously laughed, whats that they are wearing in the first two? Mops or Seaweed. The fact they are marching in it though.
Click to expand...


as i said you can laugh at you're air force advertises too and the fact that you want be funny here is you were burned by first pics that you cannot hide you're madness.but you have to try harder, you're very funny man, do you're best to make us laugh our asses off


----------



## RadiomanATL

Looks like the attack of cousin IT clones.


----------



## CurveLight

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone with any common sense should suspect Iran is playing with developing a nuclear weapon. They are lying their asses off when they claim it's all for energy.



I hope to hell they get nukes because that is one of the few ways to stop the US from attacking them.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with any common sense should suspect Iran is playing with developing a nuclear weapon. They are lying their asses off when they claim it's all for energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to hell they get nukes because that is one of the few ways to stop the US from attacking them.
Click to expand...


if everyone in our region attemp to have one then we HAVE TO to attemp making one but again NOW we don't want nukes.


----------



## Jos

hipeter924 said:


> ghillie suit's


----------



## DiveCon

Iranian_Gamer said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I assume first pics made you CRY right!?(just like american high ups)
> 
> 
> 
> No I really seriously laughed, whats that they are wearing in the first two? Mops or Seaweed. The fact they are marching in it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i said you can laugh at you're air force advertises too and the fact that you want be funny here is you were burned by first pics that you cannot hide you're madness.but you have to try harder, you're very funny man, do you're best to make us laugh our asses off
Click to expand...

please do link to an US Air Force commercial that YOU think is funny


----------



## Tom Clancy

Is he really comparing Iranian Special Forces with American ones? 

What...?


----------



## DiveCon

Tom Clancy said:


> Is he really comparing Iranian Special Forces with American ones?
> 
> What...?


what he doesnt seem to understand is an American jets radar would have lock on anything they could put in the air before they could even detect the American jet


----------



## Hollybaere

Do any of you realise that Iran has signed The Nuclear  Non-Proliferation treaty and has allowed IAEA inspections on many occassions?

Do any of you realise that Israel HAS nuclear weapons, has NEVER signed The Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, AND has NEVER allowed any IAEA inspections to this very day. In fact they won't actually admit they have nuclear weapons at all.

In using all the "reasons" given for attacking Iran, which BTW has NEVER attacked the US, why are we not getting ready to bomb Israel?

FYI: John F. Kennedy sent a letter to Eshkol demanding to have Demona inspected, three months later he was assassinated. 

I truly believe we need to rethink who the enemy actually is here.


----------



## DiveCon

Hollybaere said:


> Do any of you realise that Iran has signed The Nuclear  Non-Proliferation treaty and has allowed IAEA inspections on many occassions?
> 
> Do any of you realise that Israel HAS nuclear weapons, has NEVER signed The Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, AND has NEVER allowed any IAEA inspections to this very day. In fact they won't actually admit they have nuclear weapons at all.
> 
> In using all the "reasons" given for attacking Iran, which BTW has NEVER attacked the US, why are we not getting ready to bomb Israel?
> 
> FYI: John F. Kennedy sent a letter to Eshkol demanding to have Demona inspected, three months later he was assassinated.
> 
> I truly believe we need to rethink who the enemy actually is here.


actually, Iran did attack the US
in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983


----------



## Jos

DiveCon said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you realise that Iran has signed The Nuclear  Non-Proliferation treaty and has allowed IAEA inspections on many occassions?
> 
> Do any of you realise that Israel HAS nuclear weapons, has NEVER signed The Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, AND has NEVER allowed any IAEA inspections to this very day. In fact they won't actually admit they have nuclear weapons at all.
> 
> In using all the "reasons" given for attacking Iran, which BTW has NEVER attacked the US, why are we not getting ready to bomb Israel?
> 
> FYI: John F. Kennedy sent a letter to Eshkol demanding to have Demona inspected, three months later he was assassinated.
> 
> I truly believe we need to rethink who the enemy actually is here.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
Click to expand...

So did israel - USS Liberty Memorial


----------



## DiveCon

Jos said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you realise that Iran has signed The Nuclear  Non-Proliferation treaty and has allowed IAEA inspections on many occassions?
> 
> Do any of you realise that Israel HAS nuclear weapons, has NEVER signed The Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty, AND has NEVER allowed any IAEA inspections to this very day. In fact they won't actually admit they have nuclear weapons at all.
> 
> In using all the "reasons" given for attacking Iran, which BTW has NEVER attacked the US, why are we not getting ready to bomb Israel?
> 
> FYI: John F. Kennedy sent a letter to Eshkol demanding to have Demona inspected, three months later he was assassinated.
> 
> I truly believe we need to rethink who the enemy actually is here.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did israel - USS Liberty Memorial
Click to expand...

that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment


----------



## Jos

DiveCon;2591934that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> *that was in international waters, on a clear day and a calm sea*
> 
> were the other events in a war zone?


----------



## DiveCon

Jos said:


> DiveCon;2591934that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *that was in international waters, on a clear day and a calm sea*
> 
> were the other events in a war zone?
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> not the attack on the US Embassy
> while the Beruit bombing might have been seen that way by some, it wasnt an active war
Click to expand...


----------



## blu

DiveCon said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
> 
> 
> 
> So did israel - USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment
Click to expand...


no it wasn't. israel was attempting to silence people who overheard their discussions of the mass graveyards they made of the arabs they murdered needlessly. and they didn't give a shit which country the listeners came from.


----------



## Jos

The attack on the US embassy, I was in Iran at the time, the Revolution was not just against the Shah, but also against the nation that put him in power, the USA,


> Fifty-two American citizens were taken hostage when militant students of radical Islam stormed the U.S. Embassy in Tehran.[1] Shortly thereafter, U.S. President Jimmy Carter ordered a complete embargo of Iranian oil; stronger economic embargoes followed. On April 8, 1980, Carter severed diplomatic relations with Iran after negotiations for the hostages' release failed.
> 
> Later that month, Carter authorized a top-secret mission, named Operation Eagle Claw, to free the hostages. Helicopters were to carry Delta Force commandos from a carrier in the Persian Gulf to a point outside Tehran, where they were to spend the night and begin the rescue the next morning.(We told them the sea helicopter would be no good in the desert due to the dust, did they listen, did they fack) The complicated mission, which involved refueling the helicopters at a spot in the Iranian desert labeled "Desert One," was aborted April 25 after three of the eight helicopters suffered mechanical failure. Eight U.S. servicemen were killed when one of the helicopters collided with a refueling plane.
> 
> The hostages were finally released just hours after Ronald Reagan's presidential inauguration on Jan. 20, 1981. They had spent 444 days in captivity.


frontline: target america: terrorist attacks on americans, 1979-1988
they were held due to the fear of the people that America would counter attack to stop the revolution of the people, they were released unharmed


----------



## DiveCon

Jos said:


> The attack on the US embassy, I was in Iran at the time, the Revolution was not just against the Shah, but also against the nation that put him in power, the USA,
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-two American citizens were taken hostage when militant students of radical Islam stormed the U.S. Embassy in Tehran.[1] Shortly thereafter, U.S. President Jimmy Carter ordered a complete embargo of Iranian oil; stronger economic embargoes followed. On April 8, 1980, Carter severed diplomatic relations with Iran after negotiations for the hostages' release failed.
> 
> Later that month, Carter authorized a top-secret mission, named Operation Eagle Claw, to free the hostages. Helicopters were to carry Delta Force commandos from a carrier in the Persian Gulf to a point outside Tehran, where they were to spend the night and begin the rescue the next morning.(We told them the sea helicopter would be no good in the desert due to the dust, did they listen, did they fack) The complicated mission, which involved refueling the helicopters at a spot in the Iranian desert labeled "Desert One," was aborted April 25 after three of the eight helicopters suffered mechanical failure. Eight U.S. servicemen were killed when one of the helicopters collided with a refueling plane.
> 
> The hostages were finally released just hours after Ronald Reagan's presidential inauguration on Jan. 20, 1981. They had spent 444 days in captivity.
> 
> 
> 
> frontline: target america: terrorist attacks on americans, 1979-1988
> they were held due to the fear of the people that America would counter attack to stop the revolution of the people, they were released unharmed
Click to expand...

atacking an embassy is an act of war
if they didnt want to be attacked, they shouldnt have attacked an embassy
the only reason they werent at that point was we had a dumbass for POTUS


----------



## DiveCon

blu said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did israel - USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> 
> 
> that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it wasn't. israel was attempting to silence people who overheard their discussions of the mass graveyards they made of the arabs they murdered needlessly. and they didn't give a shit which country the listeners came from.
Click to expand...

i have seen zero proof to back that claim up


----------



## Jos

DiveCon said:


> I disagree, the only reason the attack failed was because the US navy failed to heed the warnings that seaborn helicopters did not have have the right air filters for desert use


----------



## Iranian_Gamer

DiveCon said:


> please do link to an US Air Force commercial that YOU think is funny


YOU didn't get my point pal...I said funny for him(that guy who thought he's so funny)...I don't think any military is funny and i didn't made fun of US military...so don't misunderstand me...


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
> 
> 
> 
> So did israel - USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment
Click to expand...



If you ask divedick to back up his claim he'll whine and say "you're not worth it."  He knows he can't back up his claim.  He knows it was not a "fog of war" moment as he dishonestly claims.  He's a fucking broke dick diaper wearing dishonest **** and a fucking joke.  Even when he makes an unbelievably wrong claim he won't admit it.  He will prove me correct with his response.


----------



## Hollybaere

DiveCon said:


> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983




You do have some credible proof of that?? 

I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL. Like we and or Israel plan to do to Iran. 

I'm talking about Iran invading the US and killing innocent civilians.


----------



## Hollybaere

DiveCon said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
> 
> 
> 
> So did israel - USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment
Click to expand...


A "fog" that lasted 2 hours?? I think not.


----------



## DiveCon

Hollybaere said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some credible proof of that??
> 
> I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL. Like we and or Israel plan to do to Iran.
> 
> I'm talking about Iran invading the US and killing innocent civilians.
Click to expand...

look up the rules governing an embassy
then get back to me


----------



## DiveCon

Hollybaere said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did israel - USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> 
> 
> that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "fog" that lasted 2 hours?? I think not.
Click to expand...

proof you do not know what the term "fog of war" means


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did israel - USS Liberty Memorial
> 
> 
> 
> that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask divedick to back up his claim he'll whine and say "you're not worth it."  He knows he can't back up his claim.  He knows it was not a "fog of war" moment as he dishonestly claims.  He's a fucking broke dick diaper wearing dishonest **** and a fucking joke.  Even when he makes an unbelievably wrong claim he won't admit it.  He will prove me correct with his response.
Click to expand...

you are nothing but a delusional asshole, but most people already know that


----------



## RadiomanATL

Hollybaere said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some credible proof of that??
> 
> I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL.
Click to expand...


An embassy is sovereign US soil.

Not advocating that we invade Iran, I think it's a monumentally stupid idea, but yes, they did attack US soil.

A well placed airstrike on the other hand...


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was IN a war zone in a "fog of war" moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask divedick to back up his claim he'll whine and say "you're not worth it."  He knows he can't back up his claim.  He knows it was not a "fog of war" moment as he dishonestly claims.  He's a fucking broke dick diaper wearing dishonest **** and a fucking joke.  Even when he makes an unbelievably wrong claim he won't admit it.  He will prove me correct with his response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are nothing but a delusional asshole, but most people already know that
Click to expand...



Thank you for proving me correct and proving even when you make bullshit claims like "fog of war" you are still a clueless dishonest diaper dashing dumbfuck.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask divedick to back up his claim he'll whine and say "you're not worth it."  He knows he can't back up his claim.  He knows it was not a "fog of war" moment as he dishonestly claims.  He's a fucking broke dick diaper wearing dishonest **** and a fucking joke.  Even when he makes an unbelievably wrong claim he won't admit it.  He will prove me correct with his response.
> 
> 
> 
> you are nothing but a delusional asshole, but most people already know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving me correct and proving even when you make bullshit claims like "fog of war" you are still a clueless dishonest diaper dashing dumbfuck.
Click to expand...

oh, the MASSIVE irony there


----------



## Hollybaere

RadiomanATL said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some credible proof of that??
> 
> I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An embassy is sovereign US soil.
> 
> Not advocating that we invade Iran, I think it's a monumentally stupid idea, but yes, they did attack US soil.
> 
> A well placed airstrike on the other hand...
Click to expand...


Too bad that both of those events you mentioned were actually Mossaud/Israeli false flag attacks.


----------



## DiveCon

Hollybaere said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some credible proof of that??
> 
> I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An embassy is sovereign US soil.
> 
> Not advocating that we invade Iran, I think it's a monumentally stupid idea, but yes, they did attack US soil.
> 
> A well placed airstrike on the other hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad that both of those events you mentioned were actually Mossaud/Israeli false flag attacks.
Click to expand...

holy shit

another antisemite moron


----------



## Hollybaere

RadiomanATL said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, Iran did attack the US
> in 1979 and again by proxy in 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some credible proof of that??
> 
> I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An embassy is sovereign US soil.
> 
> Not advocating that we invade Iran, I think it's a monumentally stupid idea, but yes, they did attack US soil.
> 
> A well placed airstrike on the other hand...
Click to expand...


On the other hand......read on:

Mostaque Ali: Israeli false flag ops.


----------



## Hollybaere

DiveCon said:


> holy shit
> 
> another antisemite moron



No Hon.....NOT "another antsemite moron". 

Just a brave soul who is willing to point the finger of blame at THE REAL ENEMY!!

Just maybe you should educate yourself instead of name calling.


----------



## DiveCon

Hollybaere said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit
> 
> another antisemite moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Hon.....NOT "another antsemite moron".
> 
> Just a brave soul who is willing to point the finger of blame at THE REAL ENEMY!!
> 
> Just maybe you should educate yourself instead of name calling.
Click to expand...

already educated
and you clearly want to blame Israel for things they had no part in

and some really dumb theories at that

yeah, the Iranian Islamic revolution was started by the Mosad


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit
> 
> another antisemite moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Hon.....NOT "another antsemite moron".
> 
> Just a brave soul who is willing to point the finger of blame at THE REAL ENEMY!!
> 
> Just maybe you should educate yourself instead of name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> already educated
> and you clearly want to blame Israel for things they had no part in
> 
> and some really dumb theories at that
> 
> yeah, the Iranian Islamic revolution was started by the Mosad
Click to expand...



No less laughable than claiming the Liberty attack was done in a "war zone" in a "fog of war" arena you fucking joke.  You never even attempt to back up your claims because you're such a dishonest fuckstick.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Hollybaere said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some credible proof of that??
> 
> I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An embassy is sovereign US soil.
> 
> Not advocating that we invade Iran, I think it's a monumentally stupid idea, but yes, they did attack US soil.
> 
> A well placed airstrike on the other hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad that both of those events you mentioned were actually Mossaud/Israeli false flag attacks.
Click to expand...


The fucking Iranian revolution was an Israeli false flag?

WTF are YOU smoking?

And I only mentioned one thing.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Hollybaere said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some credible proof of that??
> 
> I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An embassy is sovereign US soil.
> 
> Not advocating that we invade Iran, I think it's a monumentally stupid idea, but yes, they did attack US soil.
> 
> A well placed airstrike on the other hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand......read on:
> 
> Mostaque Ali: Israeli false flag ops.
Click to expand...


Blogs are not proof of anything. And I stopped when they started calling the president "Zionist Lyndon Johnson". Propaganda =/= proof.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An embassy is sovereign US soil.
> 
> Not advocating that we invade Iran, I think it's a monumentally stupid idea, but yes, they did attack US soil.
> 
> A well placed airstrike on the other hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that both of those events you mentioned were actually Mossaud/Israeli false flag attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fucking Iranian revolution was an Israeli false flag?
> 
> WTF are YOU smoking?
> 
> And I only mentioned one thing.
Click to expand...


Yet you are silent on the bullshit fog of war claim on the Liberty.  This is why you punks still live in a childish middle school cafeteria.  Peer pressure controls your activity.  It will be even funnier when you try to justify it.


----------



## CurveLight

Hollybaere said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have some credible proof of that??
> 
> I'm talking about Iran attacking US SOIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An embassy is sovereign US soil.
> 
> Not advocating that we invade Iran, I think it's a monumentally stupid idea, but yes, they did attack US soil.
> 
> A well placed airstrike on the other hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the other hand......read on:
> 
> Mostaque Ali: Israeli false flag ops.
Click to expand...


I don't believe that site because I didn't see where it blames Israel for the New Kids on the Block reunion, the movie Battlefield Earth, velcro shoes, public farting, $6 cups of coffee, and milk that sours before the expiration date.

(If you're going to blame Israel for some shit based on anti-Semitic paranoia why stop at false flags?)


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that both of those events you mentioned were actually Mossaud/Israeli false flag attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking Iranian revolution was an Israeli false flag?
> 
> WTF are YOU smoking?
> 
> And I only mentioned one thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you are silent on the bullshit fog of war claim on the Liberty.  This is why you punks still live in a childish middle school cafeteria.  Peer pressure controls your activity.  It will be even funnier when you try to justify it.
Click to expand...

yeah  Israel wasnt under attack at the time of the USS Liberty incident


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking Iranian revolution was an Israeli false flag?
> 
> WTF are YOU smoking?
> 
> And I only mentioned one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you are silent on the bullshit fog of war claim on the Liberty.  This is why you punks still live in a childish middle school cafeteria.  Peer pressure controls your activity.  It will be even funnier when you try to justify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah  Israel wasnt under attack at the time of the USS Liberty incident
Click to expand...


Lol!  The "incident"  Only dishonest jerks could call a deliberate attack on a non-combat US Naval technical ship an "incident."   Your entire existence oozes dishonesty as further proven by the "israel was under attack" bullshit.  Do you know anything at all about the 6 day war?  Of course not!  Dumbfucking ****.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you are silent on the bullshit fog of war claim on the Liberty.  This is why you punks still live in a childish middle school cafeteria.  Peer pressure controls your activity.  It will be even funnier when you try to justify it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah  Israel wasnt under attack at the time of the USS Liberty incident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  The "incident"  Only dishonest jerks could call a deliberate attack on a non-combat US Naval technical ship an "incident."   Your entire existence oozes dishonesty as further proven by the "israel was under attack" bullshit.  Do you know anything at all about the 6 day war?  Of course not!  Dumbfucking ****.
Click to expand...

only antisemites ever even bring it up


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking Iranian revolution was an Israeli false flag?
> 
> WTF are YOU smoking?
> 
> And I only mentioned one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you are silent on the bullshit fog of war claim on the Liberty.  This is why you punks still live in a childish middle school cafeteria.  Peer pressure controls your activity.  It will be even funnier when you try to justify it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah  Israel wasnt under attack at the time of the USS Liberty incident
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah  Israel wasnt under attack at the time of the USS Liberty incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  The "incident"  Only dishonest jerks could call a deliberate attack on a non-combat US Naval technical ship an "incident."   Your entire existence oozes dishonesty as further proven by the "israel was under attack" bullshit.  Do you know anything at all about the 6 day war?  Of course not!  Dumbfucking ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only antisemites ever even bring it up
Click to expand...



So those USS Liberty survivors who spoke about it are anti-Semitic?

Rotfl!  This pure Divedick bowlshit.  You can't even come close to discussing the facts so you do what you always do.....whine like a little bitch.  Ring that buzzer and get your diaper changed you broke dick uneducated overdue suicidal ****.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you are silent on the bullshit fog of war claim on the Liberty.  This is why you punks still live in a childish middle school cafeteria.  Peer pressure controls your activity.  It will be even funnier when you try to justify it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah  Israel wasnt under attack at the time of the USS Liberty incident
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  The "incident"  Only dishonest jerks could call a deliberate attack on a non-combat US Naval technical ship an "incident."   Your entire existence oozes dishonesty as further proven by the "israel was under attack" bullshit.  Do you know anything at all about the 6 day war?  Of course not!  Dumbfucking ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only antisemites ever even bring it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So those USS Liberty survivors who spoke about it are anti-Semitic?
> 
> Rotfl!  This pure Divedick bowlshit.  You can't even come close to discussing the facts so you do what you always do.....whine like a little bitch.  Ring that buzzer and get your diaper changed you broke dick uneducated overdue suicidal ****.
Click to expand...

keep on proving you are nothing but a fucking moron
its quite humorous


----------



## rhodescholar

CurveLight said:


> Lol!  The "incident"  Only dishonest jerks could call a deliberate attack on a non-combat US Naval technical ship an "incident."   Your entire existence oozes dishonesty as further proven by the "israel was under attack" bullshit.  Do you know anything at all about the 6 day war?  Of course not!  Dumbfucking ****.



You're a fucking zero, plain and simple.  It was a spy ship operating in a war zone, and how come racist trash like you screams about this event - but never mentions the USS Stark, or other events where friendly fire killed US troops?Please choke to death at yr next meal animal asshole.


----------



## R.C. Christian

This thread was more interesting when the seaweed guille suit guys were goose stepping.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Adding more fuel to the fire LOL:

 "Responsible security planning requires preparation for threats that are possible, though perhaps unlikely today. The lessons of military history remain clear: unpredictable, irrational conflicts occur. Military forces must prepare to counter weapons and capabilities that exist or will exist in the near term even if no immediate likely scenarios for war are at hand. To maximize deterrence of WMD use, it is essential US forces prepare to use nuclear weapons effectively and that US forces are determined to employ nuclear weapons if necessary to prevent or retaliate against WMD use."


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah  Israel wasnt under attack at the time of the USS Liberty incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> only antisemites ever even bring it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So those USS Liberty survivors who spoke about it are anti-Semitic?
> 
> Rotfl!  This pure Divedick bowlshit.  You can't even come close to discussing the facts so you do what you always do.....whine like a little bitch.  Ring that buzzer and get your diaper changed you broke dick uneducated overdue suicidal ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep on proving you are nothing but a fucking moron
> its quite humorous
Click to expand...



Like I said earlier, you never back up your claims.


----------



## CurveLight

rhodescholar said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  The "incident"  Only dishonest jerks could call a deliberate attack on a non-combat US Naval technical ship an "incident."   Your entire existence oozes dishonesty as further proven by the "israel was under attack" bullshit.  Do you know anything at all about the 6 day war?  Of course not!  Dumbfucking ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking zero, plain and simple.  It was a spy ship operating in a war zone, and how come racist trash like you screams about this event - but never mentions the USS Stark, or other events where friendly fire killed US troops?Please choke to death at yr next meal animal asshole.
Click to expand...



Why did Israel pay money to the families of the sailors if it did nothing wrong you fucking ****?  Show it was in a war zone.  

You accuse me of being racist?  Rotfl!!!!  How do you know I've never said anything about the Stark?  You don't.  Since you absolutely suck at this all you can do is lie and whine like a leetle bitch.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I don't understand at all why the U.S. Liberty discussion has anything to do with racism. Sounds like someone is trying to stop the conversation.


----------

